# Hotel or Motel



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there..
ill be over in hong kong in june for 5 days. Is there anyone could help me out find a cheapest place to stay in? Near central as I have to do important stuff at Queensway Road East.
Thanks in advance^_^)


----------

